# موقع تقجدر تبعت بيه رسايل من الكمبيوتر للموبيل



## john2 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*موقع ده تقدر ترسل بيه 5 رسايل مجنية فى اليوم و لو ذوت ياخد من رصيدك 
و الموقع بيبعت رسايل انجليذى بس 
و الرابط:​http://services2.im2all.com/loginm.asp​*


----------



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا للموقع

الرب يبارككم​*


----------



## john2 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا للموقع
> 
> الرب يبارككم​*


*
شكرا يا نهسى على ردك
و نورت الموضوع*


----------

